# pineapple swordtail



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

can i mix my angelfish with my pineapple swordtail?

thanks
dp


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I have tons of other fish with my angels... your swords should be fine... I have even smaller fish with my angels... rainbows...danios and guppies...


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks

dp


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I keep swords,guppies,mollies and rainbows with my angels.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Depends on several different factors. All I can say is give it a try.

Depends on size of tank
On size of Angels and temperament
Landscaping of tank

Angels are cichlids and can be pretty aggressive,


----------

